# Axel Stubs for 180sx VLSD?



## Zadok (May 3, 2004)

I have a VLSD out of a 180sx and being my first LSD, I didn't know what I was looking at. Now, to find out much later that the diff that was sold to me was either severely abused or, well that's got to be it. Anyways, the diff clucks real bad when turning from a dead stop or just engauging the clutch hard. Upon inspection, I noticed that the axel stubs were'nt very tight into the diff. especially the right one. There is play when rotating them back and forth and pushing the stub in and out of the diff.
Is it possible that the axel stub splines are worn and new stubs might fix the problem?


----------



## Zadok (May 3, 2004)

I REALLY NEED HELP ON THIS?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

VLSD's shouldnt clunk. Mechanicals do. Can you confirm its a VLSD and not an LSD? You shouldnt be able to turn the stubs by hand easily, they should be stiff.


----------



## Zadok (May 3, 2004)

It's a 2 way clutch type, but my friend has one and his doesn't bang like mine.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

So how is it a VLSD?
Mechanical 2 ways always clunk. If you dont like it replace the oil and that may improve it.


----------



## Zadok (May 3, 2004)

Please read the post, b\c I know they clunk a little. Mine is way beyond that, and the axel stub should be as loose as it is. 
I'm asking the question about repairing it, more than why does it clunk.
Swing a 4 pound sledge at the diff, and that's how bad it bangs all the time.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Zadok said:


> Please read the post


Ok


Zadok said:


> I have a VLSD out of a 180sx


No you dont you have an aftermarket mech LSD that happened to come from a 180sx. Its not a viscous LSD, they are much different.



> Swing a 4 pound sledge at the diff, and that's how bad it bangs all the time


Yes some of them clunk like this, especially when hot. Not all mech LSD's are the same, Cusco makes a range of different tightness diffs for example, some soft and some so hard they are almost lockers!
If you are really worried get it checked out by a diff mechanic. I doubt wear in the axel stub splines would cause this, the splines are not that big. It could be wear in the crown gear but you wont know till you open it up.
Seriously, different types of diff oil make a big difference too.


----------



## Zadok (May 3, 2004)

Ok, my mistake.
When I posted this, i didn't know what I had; I was going on what I was told that I bought.
When I popped it apart last week I realized that I had a Clutch type.
I don't know what the make is, but there are 2 knoches, 1 on either side of the pinions. According to the research I did, that should be a 2way Clutch type. Right?
So, with that said; What type of fluid should I be using?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Factory oil is something like Castrol LS90 but my housemate has a loud clunky diff and he quietened it down with some Castrol 85w/140


----------



## Zadok (May 3, 2004)

thats exactly what I used, with a LSD additive.
It helped, but not a lot.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Damn, Does it clunk more when it heats up or the same all the time?


----------

